# Check out the BMW 2009 3 Series Sedan Brochure!



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

Folding side mirrors? really?


----------



## FurryOne (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe I'm out there (somewhere), but it would be great to have a repository of scanned brochures for each model and year so people could go back and research what options/colors/etc. were available. I know I certainly would like to see the brochures for my '01 530i to see what I'm missing... :yikes: ...err... maybe not, but it still would be a neat thing to have. (unless there's already one out there.) I'm sure that other people like me tend to rathole brochures of cars they liked.


----------



## arandall850 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm really diggin the new 3 series, I have a 2009 320d for a rental now and the exterior facelift really makes the car alot sharper. Plus all exterior lights being LED's is alot nicer too. Doesn't have the new idrive interface, but it does have the new knob+buttons.


----------

